# one gallon Smile Deco--$350.00



## druggistnut (Jan 31, 2012)

How common are large bottles like the one that just sold for $350.00?  Is that a "normal" price for such a bottle?
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/smile-one-gallon-patented-july-11-1922-coke-diplay-bottle-18-inches-tall-/280801931235?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4161196fe3

  It looks exactly like the regular sized bottles, but was this a syrup dispenser, or what?
  Looks like it sold a week earlier for 75.00, he had to re-list and it went for 350.00
  Bill


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure really. The fact that it does have a contents notation would indicate that it was used at one time for soda; however, it was more likely a display bottle.


----------



## celerycola (Jan 31, 2012)

I would have paid that for a gallon Celery=Cola bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 31, 2012)

Good question, Bill,

 Thanks for the Smile and observation.

 Makes me wonder on the mould that made it. I've seen the display size Coca-Colas in several instances. I wanna say a big Nehi, too, not quite sure, as that was at my very first bottleshow.. I'm disremembering other brands.

 Who amongst the sodaistas has seen another Smile or other interesting brands. I'm having a recovering memory of a big Crush, maybe...


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 31, 2012)

i have seen several of the gallon smile bottles up for auction and they all were described as display bottles. every one sold for big bucks. each one went gone for more than the last. i'm still waiting to get my grubby hands on one.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 1, 2012)

A giant sized krinkle crush would be a dream come true. LOL!


----------



## epackage (Jan 25, 2013)

For the sake of prosperity...


----------



## dw3000 (Jan 28, 2013)

And not a single photo of the entire bottle


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Jan 28, 2013)

This one recently sold for $470.00  advertised as a store display bottle. 

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Smile-1-Gallon-Store-Display-Bottle-Patented-July-11-1922-18-tall-/261148967489?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=8q7dbgB1irZwWvMf5TBSMWl3Ucc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## epackage (Jan 28, 2013)

.


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Jim  I tried to upload that pic but the photo size was too large. Cool bottle!


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2013)

those are really cool.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jan 29, 2013)

ashley should have bought that one for $50.


----------



## Vic_Man (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm late to this string, but I have one of these 1 gallon clear Smile display bottles in excellent condition and it still has the original contents and cork. Though, the cork is getting old. I have never seen one listed that still has the contents. Is that a good thing? 

I live in Hawaii but am thinking of taking the bottle to Arizona when I visit in November and am looking for a good buyer or seller. Any recommendations would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------

